

Linux.com: Spreading Python applications - omouse
http://www.linux.com/feature/118439
I submitted this a week ago to programming.reddit but I know not everyone is signed up on reddit. So here it is, a quick tour of distutils.
======
bootload
release some .py code? repeat after me 'import disutils' and fill in the rest
of the details... You'd be surprised at the number of python apps that don't
bother creating a setup script. It's a pain having to write them for third
party apps. So I automated it with a simple form.

~~~
omouse
Yeah, I used to be like that but then I figured I'd learn how to use a module
that _is part of the standard library_. It's pretty sweet, except for the lack
of dependency checks (which setuptools adds, yay).

Do you send your setup.py to those third party app devs?

~~~
bootload
_"... Do you send your setup.py to those third party app devs? ..."_

Along with the tests, docs the "setup" should be part of the files you supply.
As for only using the mods that are part of the standard library, what happens
if you don't do _'standard'_ things? Do you re-write everything (only using
the standard library?)

